# I Need Help On Taking Splattered Paint Off My Car



## pinayshorty4u (May 2, 2004)

undefinedPLEASE PLEASE HELP LITTLE ME!!!! I ACCIDENTALLY DROVE OVER A PUDDLE OF WHITE PAINT. AND NOW MY BLACK NISSAN FRONTIER TRUCK HAS WHITE SPLASHES OF PAINTS ALL OVER THE SIDES OF MY TRUCK (SIDE BODY, TIRES, BUMBER AND WINDSHIELD). I WAS WANDERING IF ANYONE HAS ANY TIPS ON TAKING THE SPLATTERED PAINT OFF MY TRUCK???????

PLEASE I REALLY NEED YOUR HELP.
THANK YOU SO MUCH

MUCH MAHALO AND ALOHA,
*~b~*
PINAYSHORTY4U


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

don't use caps and if it's thick enough try using the edge of a credit card to "scrap" it up


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

First, for all glass surfaces, use windex and a sharp razer blade, works really well. For the painted surfaces, try buffing it out with wax first, if that doesn't work, try a mild rubbing compound. If none of that works, there's not much you can do that won't "scratch the paint"


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

get brake fluid, and pour it all over your car...

jk.. 

they have "special" paint removers from the dealer that takes off Non-oem paint... i forget what they call it.. and how much it is.. but ive heard of it before.


----------



## pinayshorty4u (May 2, 2004)

*Thank You*

 Thank you so much, I'll try everyone's suggestions. And I'll get back at you all! Once again Thank you  I just hope and pray that it will work!

*~B~*


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Go to an auto paint store and get a clay bar. Use a lot of water with the clay bar, that will take some time but it will come off woth out damaging the original paint. Just remember to wax it after you get all of the paint off.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

you could try this stuff called Goof Off. I used it to get some caked onroad tar which i had a lot of. The stuff works great and wont take off your factory paint. Just make sure you wipe it off really quickly and wash your car after your done. You can get it at home depot or something.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Try getting a plastic razorblade if the paint is in large clumps but be careful. A mild abrasive such as Meguair's Scratch X or GS-27 (a little stronger) may help take some of the paint off that is not in large clumps (you will need to rub a lot). While these products are designed to remove scratch and swirl marks, they also are great at removing foriegn debris. If your waxing is up to date, Simple Green may even work. I have never used it on a vehicle's paint (I have on the wheels thou ) so I cannot tell you if it is clearcoat safe but it is a rather strong cleaner that seems not to damage any finish. If the layer of paint is not that thick, I would work in Scratch X and rub like hell. Elbow grease is going to take this paint off. If you use anything such as X or 27, wax the areas you used it on. If you are lucky, you don't have strong outdoor paint on your car. If you do (your paint is doomed), well then my suggestion is to see if your state may pay for you to get a respray becase they did not clean up the roads effeciently (it can't hurt to check).--Zac


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

razor/windex the windows, water/clay bar the painted area, then wax. My mom's Max got covered with spray paint particles that got carried by the wind. Had a very rough sandy texture. We got it claybared and waxed and it looked new.


----------

